# Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen?



## CkGonzo S-H (19. November 2010)

Hallo.. Wollte nächstes Jahr im April Mai in die Region Ebeltoft, Djursland.
Wer kann mir da gute Brandungs Und Meerforellen-plätze nennen?
wäre nett..
Und kann mir einer sagen wie der Angelführer "Djursland von North Guiding" ist? Ist dasnur was zum Mefo fischen oder sind da auch gute Brandungs Tips-und Plätze drin??

Mfg


----------



## Küstenfuchs (19. November 2010)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Moin!
Versuchs mal am Leuchtturm Sletterhage. Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite, gut zu erreichen(Parken fast direkt am Wasser). Vor allem für Plattfisch gut im April.

Viel Spass


----------



## Free78 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Moin,

wir waren ca. 2004 in dieser Gegend. Am genannten Leuchtturm kann man tatsächlich sehr gut angeln. Da ist aber auch oft viel los. Wir haben ein Stück davor geangelt. Wenn man zum Leuchtturm fährt kommt man auf dem letzten Stück davor auf eine Strasse die parallel zum Meer verläuft, dürften so 5-700 Meter vor dem Leuchtturm gewesens sein. Da sind links Ferienhäuser und rechter Hand kann man durch ein paar Büsche ans Meer. Da konnte man rechts halten und dann zum Meer, von dort aus noch mal ein Stück vom Leuchtturm weggehen, da haben wir völlig allein gefischt und vor allem größere Platten gehabt als direkt beim Leuchtturm. Zudem gab es in den Büschen nette kleine Plätzchen, windgeschützt und direkt am Wasser.

LG,

Flo


----------



## mobydickbinick (21. November 2010)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo CKGonzo S-H
Wenn Du mit der Watthose ins Wasser gehen möchtest empfehle Ich Dir in Sletterhage links vom Leuchtturm in der Bucht,denn dort sind sehr viele Einheimnische die auf Mefo angeln.
Ansonsten kannste auch am Leuchtturm Angeln auf Grund.Nicht dort ins Wasser gehen,wegen der STRÖMUNG.Wattwürmer kannst du auch in Ebeltofft graben oder plumpen linke Seite am Fährhafen.Siehe auch mal nach unter www.mbh.dk
                                                   oder                                                                                 www.fisketips.dk
Vielleicht findest Du dort noch ein paar tipps.
Gruss mobydickbinick
#h#hIn Ebeltofft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surffbrett regelt#h#h


----------



## BSZocher (23. November 2010)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Moin!
Die Bucht Kalo-Slotsruin ist auch ein guter Platz. #h


----------



## doc040 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Moin,moin Glatved Strand,ist ein gutes Plattenrevier,nicht zu weit werfen,da überangeln die Leute oft die Fische,auf dem Kieswerk kann man sehr gut auf Dorsch und Platte angeln,die Einheimischen gehen gerne nach Sturm mit der Blinkerrute zum Dorsche ziehen....aber auf jedenfall ein Besuch zum Aquarium in Greena einplanen. In Ebeltoft gibt es noch den Angelladen Steffens oder ähnlich der weiss auch immer wo was geht.


----------



## pubaer67 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Bin in der gegen schon mehr als drei Mal gewesen und habe sehr viel probiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  War April 2010 in elsgarde Strand gewesen—war langer kalter Winter Wasser sehr kalt meine frau hat in der ersten Woche zwei Meerforellen gefangen(40 u.62)(ich leider nicht) 
  Zweite Woche waren die ersten hornis da  da das küstengebiet sehr flach und bewuchs und kies versetzt ist –brandungsangeln ging über haupt nicht--- in september des gleichen jahres um sobesser in Oer Strand—eimerweise  wer* Dorsch angeln will* und Kilo  machen will ist in der Ecke nicht richtig
  Aber wenn man weite Strände große mefos(5,5kg 85cm2008)  mit geringer  angeldruck haben möchte ist man da richtig
  Ps. Wenn mehr Info gerne direkt kontakt
  Gruß pubaer


----------



## scholzro (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Ihr Ostjütlander,

wir waren 2008 und fahren dieses Jahr (Mai) wieder nach 
Fjellerup. 

Ich kenne nur die MSSigne von Grenaa und die MSNana von
Ebeltoft.

Mit der MSSIgne waren wir 2008 zur Tour auf Dorsch und Scholle draußen Üblicher Kurs: 8 h, 35 €. Leider mit geringem Erfolg: Hoher Seegang und viele Petermännchen.

Die Fahrt auf der MSNana haben wir dann aber abgesagt.

Mole Bönnerup (rechte Seite und letzter Kopf rechts auswerfen; Scholle/ Dorsch) und Mellerup (gegenüberliegende Seite am Fähranleger; Hering/ Meerforelle) waren die besten Stellen.

Ich habe einen sehr großes Word-Dokument zusammengestellt mit Tips für Parks/ Angelseen/ Einkaufsmöglichekiten usw.
Kann ich gerne kostenlos mal zustellen.

Bin aber auch dankbar für jeden weiteren Tip.

Gruß Scholzro

|wavey:


----------



## Sueger (15. März 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

hallo an alle Boardies,

Wir wollen im Sept. 2012 nach Ebeltoft. Da wäre ich sehr an dem Word-Dokument interessiert.

Gruß
Sueger


----------



## Flo77 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo sueger,
ich fahre mit Kind und Kegel in unseren Herbstferien (29.09.-13.10.12) in die Anlage Oer Maritime.
Wir waren 2003 schon mal in dieser Region.
Damals haben wir im Frühjahr (Mai) von der Natomole Ebeltoft und der Mole
in Oer geangelt.
Platten waren reichlich da, wenn auch viele kleine.
Auch einige Dorsche ließen sich überlisten.
Nun scheint ja einige Jahre der Dorsch echt Mangelware gewesen zu sein.
Das ist aber leider genau der Fisch, den ich am liebsten fangen würde.
Sehr oft werd ich bestimmt nicht zum Angeln kommen aber ich glaube,
ich werd es wieder von der Windradmole versuchen.
Vielleicht auch eine Kutterfahrt, wenn es in in Oer oder Ebeltoft noch was gibt. 
Vielleich auch ein mal tagsüber in Sletterhage auf Platten.
In unser Ferienanlage soll es ja auch mal Forellen gegeben haben.
Wär ja auch lecker.
Werd das dann ja vor Ort sehen.
Solltest du vor unser Abreise wieder da sein, wäre ich für Tipps echt dankbar. Ein Nachbar von mir war jetzt im Sommer bei Greena.
Der hat von der Mole in Bonnerup geangelt und Platten und Dorsch gefangen. Meist hat er Gulps benutzt, da Wattwürmer Mangelware waren.
Aber Bonnerup ist 50 km und 1 Std. weit weg und damit zu weit für mich.
Sollte sonst noch jemand Ratschläge haben, immer her damit.
Ich will ja schließlich frischen Fisch essen.
Gruß Flo


----------



## Angeldidi (17. August 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo zusammen,

seit nunmehr fast 12 Jahren fahre ich regelmäßig nach Djursland/Mols. Diese Ecke bietet sehr viele gute Stellen, um Plattfischen und/oder Meerforellen nachzustellen. Ich freue mich bereits auf die ersten beiden Septemberwochen 2012, da ich in diesen wieder vor Ort sein werde.

Um sich entsprechend zu orientieren, empfehle ich Euch die Ausgabe Nr. 29 von "Kutter & Küste". In diesem Heft befindet sich das Dänemark-Spezial "Die Spitzenplätze auf Djursland" (Brandung und Meerforelle).

Zudem gibt es aus der bekannten Noth-Guidung-Reihe die Ausgabe "Angelführer Ostseeküste - Djursland" mit 93 beschriebenen Plätzen für das Spinn- oder Fliegenfischen auf das heissgeliebte Küstensilber (http://www.north-guiding.com/angelfuehrer/angelfuehrer-daenemark/angelfuehrer-djursland.html).

Abschliessend empfehle ich Euch vor Ort einen Besuch im Angelgeschäft Steffen Fritid in Ebeltoft. Steffen ist ein äußerst witziger, angenehmer & hilfsbereiter Ratgeber, der die Ecke natürlich bestens kennt - nicht versäumen, bei ihm vorbeizuschauen 

Viele Grüße & Petri Heil,

Euer

Angeldidi. #h


----------



## Flo77 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Na dann ist es ja bald soweit.
Da wünsch ich viel spaß in Dänemark.
Wenn dieser Angelladenbesitzer wissen würde, wie berühmt er in Deutschland ist... der muss ja echt ok sein, wie oft der schon erwähnt wurde.
Tu mir doch den Gefallen und meld dich mal mit einem kurzem Bericht von Ebeltoft, wenn du wieder da bist.
Manchmal gibt es ja Neuigkeiten, die interessieren.
Z.B. ob es noch einen Kutter gibt, der im Okt. noch von Ebeltoft gibt oder was die Dorsche machen von der Mole.
Oder ob es noch Forellen in Oer Maritime gibt, dann könnt ich mir das Geschirr ja sparen.(also wenn da keine mehr sind)
Auf jeden Fall bin ich neidisch, dass ich noch über einen Monat warten muss.


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (2. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Angeln rund um Ebeltoft

Hi, Natomole seit ca. 10 Jahren geschlossen! Leider..... "Put & Take" im Hafen von Oer auch seit ca. 4 Jahren nicht mehr. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## mobydickbinick (2. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*



Mal-Ta-Freak schrieb:


> Angeln rund um Ebeltoft
> 
> Hi, Natomole seit ca. 10 Jahren geschlossen! Leider..... "Put & Take" im Hafen von Oer auch seit ca. 4 Jahren nicht mehr.
> 
> Gruß Michael


Seit dieses Jahr ist "PUT& TAKE"im Hafen von Oer wieder geöffnet,es gibt sogar ein Hinweisschild an der Schleuse.

mfg
mobydickbinick


----------



## Flo77 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Na dann kann ich ja versuchen von meiner Terrasse eine Forelle zu fangen. Wobei ich da auch echt Anfänger bin. Werd dann aber , wenn der Preis stimmt, alles probieren. Grund, Pose und Blinker. Die Hafenanlage ist ja auch echt groß, da kann sich der Fisch auch gut verstecken. Und ob die im Okt. noch mal besetzen, da bin ich skeptisch. Aber egal, das werde ich ja dort alles sehen. Bin ja auch echt gespannt, was die Dorsche so machen. Das Wetter scheint ja noch ganz gut, da werden sie bestimmt noch etwas weiter draussen sein aber ich fahr ja auch erst Ende des Monats und wer weiß, was bis dahin so ist. Der "Vielfänger" war ich eh noch nie aber ich würd mich schon freuen den einen oder anderen Fisch in die Pfanne zu hauen.
Na dann machts mal gut.


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (7. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Das Hinweisschild an der Schleuse von Oer hängt die ganzen Jahre schon... ;-)
Hast gesehen, dass da jemand angelt und auch was (Forellen) fängt???


----------



## Angeldidi (16. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern aus meinem 2-wöchigen Urlaub aus Djursland zurückgekehrt. Das Wetter war herrlich (viel Sonne) und bei stetigem Westwind war an vielen Stellen gutes Angeln möglich.

Steffen hat seinen Laden in diesem Jahr bereits geschlossen - ich habe ihn an meinem Ankuftstag (der sein letzter Verkaufstag war) noch getroffen.

Das Blinkern auf Meerforelle brachte leider nur 2 untermaßie Fische an den Haken, die beide weiter putzmunter in der Ostsee umherschwimmen (sollen in 2-3 Jahren noch mal anklingeln...). Als "Beifang" habe ich aber reichlich Hornhechte und gegen Ende des Urlaubes an den Stränden zum offenen Kattegat (Fornaes, Karlby, etc.) auch schöne Makrelen erwischt.

Meine beiden Brandungsangelversuche am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage waren von mäßigem Erfolg - lediglich 4 untermaßige Flundern kamen aus dem Naß, wohin sie auch gleich wieder zurückgingen.

Das Angeln auf Dorsche ist seit nunmehr einigen Jahren von wenig bis keinem Erfolg mehr gekrönt, und wenn, dann eher an den Küsten zum offenen Kattegat (siehe oben).

Ein Kutter ("Signe") fährt noch von Greena aus auf Tour, auf Nachfrage auch ein weiterer von der Schleusenanlage in Oer (wohl aber nur gezielt auf Plattfische).

So, liebe Leut´, das soweit zu meinen Erfahrungen.

Viele Grüße & immer Petri Heil,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> Meine beiden Brandungsangelversuche am Leuchtturm von Sletterhage waren von mäßigem Erfolg - lediglich 4 untermaßige Flundern kamen aus dem Naß, wohin sie auch gleich wieder zurückgingen.
> 
> 
> Hej Dietmar,
> ...


----------



## Angeldidi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Carsten,

ja, ich habe direkt am Leuchtturm geangelt, tagsüber bei auflaufendem Wasser.

Beködert waren meine Vorfächer mit dem guten alten Wattwurm (gibt es im kurz vor Orby auf Helgenaes bei einem Anwohner im Kühlschrank direkt an der Strasse übrigens frisch zu kaufen).

Bei jetzt weiter abkühlendem Wasser sollten die Chancen doch aber wieder steigen, dann noch in die Dämmerung rein - dann solltest Du doch bestimmt Poseidon ein paar feine Platten stehlen können .

Wie lange bist Du denn auf der Ecke?

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und wünsche Petri Heil!

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Angeldidi (18. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Und noch mal ich.....

Ich habe meine beiden letzten Urlaubstage nunmehr verplant und werde somit vom 29.09. - 03.10.2012 wieder für ein paar Tage auf der Ecke sein (Dragsmur Strand) und hoffe, dass bei dann gesunkenen Wassertemperaturen die Meerforellen wieder aktiver sind. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal an irgendeinem Strand.

Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (20. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hej Dietmar,
dann will ich mal schauen was ich so an den Haken bekomme.
Am 29. düsen wir schon wieder ab aber nur um luft zu holen um ende Oktober nochmal nach Hvide Sande zu fahen :g

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Flo77 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Na das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an.
Meine Fischerwartungen haben sich dann doch etwas verringert.
Aber was solls, manchmal sind geringe Erwartungen ja besser als zu hohe. Ich werde trotzdem mal schauen, ob es Forellen im Oer-maritime gibt und ob ein Dorsch an der Windradmole beißt.
Hoffentich bekomme ich um Ebeltoft noch private Wattwürmer (Vertrauenskasse), sonst muss mein alter Spaten ran.
Mit dem Angelladen ist wieder typisch Dänemark. Ab September fallen da echt die Klappen. Aber ein Angelgeschäft, das im Sep. die Tür nicht mehr aufmacht, find ich schon abgebrüht.
Trotz allem freu ich mich schon aufs Meer und hoffe auf zwei schöne Wochen.
Also wenn ihr ab dem 29.09. einen Angler seht, der tapfer versucht von der Mole in Oer einen Dorsch zu fangen, dann bin ich das vielleicht.
Ich wünsch euch schöne Tage und fette Beute.
Flo


----------



## Angeldidi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Flo,

schräg gegenüber von Steffen Fritid gibt es ein weiteres Geschäft, welches u.a. auch Angelbedarf inkl. Köder verkauft. Lindberg heisst dieser Laden, und ich denke & hoffe, dass zumindest dieser dann noch geöffnet hat.

Viele Grüße,

Dietmar.


----------



## Flo77 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Na dann vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Das meiste habe ich zwar schon hier gekauft aber manchmal fehlt dann ja doch noch ne Kleinigkeit.
Und mit den Ködern hört sich auch gut an.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen Tipp oder Infos über Hochseeangeln.
Oer maritime wär für mich natürlich richtig perfekt aber ich will ja Dorsche angeln und nicht vorrangig Platten.
Jetzt gehts endlich bald los!
Werde nach dem Urlaub kurz berichten.
Bis dann!
Flo


----------



## Angeldidi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo zusammen,

auch diese Tage im schönen Djursland sind mal wieder vorbei - leider auch schon länger mein Anglerglück :-(

An 3 Tagen habe ich an 5 Stellen meine Blinker flitzen lassen, eine Meerforelle ließ sich aber leider nicht blicken. Lediglich einige unvollendete Hornhechtdrills haben etwas Spaß gebracht.

Dennoch: auch solche Angeltage, morgens um 05:30 Uhr am Strand allein in den Sonnenaufgang hinein....was red´ ich, Ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Der nächste Trip in dieser Region steht erst wieder im nächsten Frühjahr an - bis dahin heisst es "Durchhalten".

Alles Gute für Euch & bis bald,

Euer

Dietmar.


----------



## Flo77 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

So, nun ist mein Urlaub in Oer/Ebeltoft auch schon wieder seit einer Woche vorbei. Und wie angekündigt, wollte ich kurz berichten.
Die erste Woche war echt ziemlich windig, sodass ich es bei einem Versuch von der Windradmole sowie einem Gummifisch-Ausflug im Hafen Ebeltoft beließ.
Die Mole-Oer brachte lediglich eine Aalmutter; der Hafen nichts zählbares.
Neben dem Wind war auch die Wattwurmbeschaffung etwas schwierig. Lindberg (der Laden ggü. von Steffen Fritid) bot "frische"
Würmer für 25 Kronen an.(Ca. 10 Stck)
Diese waren aber manchmal schon Nachmittags vergriffen.
Selbersammeln war auch nicht leicht und soll nach Angaben von Ortskennern massiv nachgelassen haben.
Ich habe in der flachen Bucht in Oer (wo die Kiter üben) mit Ach und Krach 15 Würmer ergattert.
Am Samstag habe ich mich dann für eine Ausfahrt mit der "Signe" von Greena durchgerungen. Ein Anruf beim deutschsprechenden Kapitän ist aber Pflicht. So war der Samstag der einzige Termin, der angeboten wurde. Preis ist 55 Euro oder 400 Kronen.
Etwas stutzig machte mich die Antwort auf meine Frage nach dem Zielfisch. Antwort des Kapitäns: alles, Dorsch, Köhler, Makrele und Plattfisch.
Ein klares "Dorsch!!!" wäre mir lieber gewesen aber was solls.
Abfahrt sollte pünktlich um 7 Uhr sein, was aber nicht ganz klappte. Wetter war wunderbar und nach ca. 30 min durfte mein Pilker das erste mal ins Wasser. Und, kein Witz der erste Wurf brachte gleich beim dritten Anheber einen schönen Dorsch. Keinen Riesen aber einen maßigen Küchendorsch, super!!
Was mich stutzig machte, war das nicht nur die meisten Angler, sondern auch der Kapitän mit einer Rute angelten, die max. 2,10 m lang war. Multirolle und Makrelenpaternoster. Da war schon klar, dass Dorsch wohl wirklich nicht der absolute Zielfisch war.
Aber es dauerte nicht lange und es wurde eine Makrele gefangen, die größer war, als mein dorsch. Man, waren das Klopper. Zwar keine großen Schwärrme aber doch ziemlich regelmäßig schöne Makrelen.
Da ich eh gerade meinen 100g Pilker am Meeresgrund gelassen hatte, nahm ich also meine mittlere Gummifischrute (bis 80g), montierte fix ein Makrelenpaternoster und 75 g Pilker.
Wurf in die Andrift, bis kurz vor den Kutter Grund absuchen nach  Dorsch und dann beim Hochkurbeln noch schnell die Wassersäulen absuchen und schwupps war die Rute krumm. Und das ordentlich. War echt genial, mit Bremse und allem. Aber vorsicht, wenn der Kahn voll ist, kann das auch Probleme machen, denn diese Thune haben einen schönen Aktionsradius.
Naja, die Makrelen war nicht wählerisch und so fing mein deutscher Mitangler neben mir eine Makrelendoublette auf Pilker und Gummimag. Gefangen habe ich noch kleinere Seelachse, viele kleine Dorsche, einen Knurrhahn, eine Platte (gerissen) und nen ganzen Sack voll Petermännchen.
Vor denen hatte uns der Chef schon vor dem Start gewarnt.
Also bloß nicht anfassen und vorsichtig mit der Zange vom Haken schütteln. Hat bestimmt 15 mal geklappt. Und dann zappelt die Sau, macht am Haken einen Salto und trifft mich am rechten Zeigefinger. Nach 15 min war dann auch meine Hoffnung vorbei, dass es vielleicht nicht der Giftstachel war und der Tag war gelaufen. Noch kurz dem Kapitän und meinem Angelnachbarn bescheid gegeben und ab unter Deck. Der Kommentar des dänischen Seebären dazu war: Petermännchen? Au, Au, 3-5 Stunden großer Schmerz, dicke Hand für 1-2 Wochen. Und so war es auch. Leute, ich bin wirklich kein Weichei aber die Schmerzen waren echt krass und hielten sich 4 stunden. Ich habe gekotzt vor schmerz und man konnte nix machen.
....
So, jetzt erstmal Schluss für heute, morgen der Rest.
Gruß Flo


----------



## Angeldidi (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Flo,

so ein Mist, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Flo77 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Nun der dritte Versuch hier was zu schreiben.
Die restliche Angeltour war im Eimer und der Versuch einer Wiederholung am Donnerstag scheiterte, da zu wenige Mitfahrer gefunden und die Signe blieb im Hafen.
Ein Tipp von mir zum Petermännchen(und gängige Praxis auf dem Kutter) drauftreten und Hakenlösen.
Ich weiß, dass das nicht die feine englische Art ist aber wer will kann die Fische ja auch mitnehmen. Die sollen ja echt lecker schmecken.
Dann war ich mit meiner Familie noch zwei mal in Elsgaarde. Einmal mit Spinnrute und Meerforellenblinker und einen Vormittag mit Brandungsruten. Ergebnisse: keine Meerforelle und nur eine Platte.
Die haben wir aber gebraten und die ganze Familie hat probiert. Oer Maritime wird noch besetzt. Karten gibt es an der Schleuse (wenn denn mal einer da ist) habe in zwei Wochen nur 1x Jemanden gesehen. 3 Std. 100 Kronen (3 Fische) 7 Std. 200 Kronen (6 Fische). Aber großes Gewässer, sehr salzig und keine Bewegung. Hatte einen Biss, den habe ich aber versaut. Also auch keine Forelle.
Und der Angelladen bleibt wohl auch nach dem Winter geschlossen.
Also anglerisch keine tollen erfolge aber der Rest war grandios.
Also nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch mal.
Machts gut und bis dann.

Flo


----------



## Angeldidi (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Flo,

sage mal, bekannt ist eigentlich, dass sich das Gift des Petermännchens (welches auf Proteinen basiert) sich in heißem Wasser zersetzt, d.h., dass man direkt nach einem Stich die Folgen sehr stark verringern kann, wenn man direkt heißes Wasser auf die Einstichstelle gießt. Nun meine Frage: wieso warnt der "alte Seebär" auf der Signe vor den Folgen eines Stiches auf seinem Kutter, hat aber dann im konkreten Fall kein heißes Wasser parat !!!????

Gruß,

Dietmar.


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Sletterhage geht nichts mehr.

  Ich war dieses Jahr im März und Oktober insgesamt 6x an verschiedenen Stellen am Leutturm. Die Ausbeute war 9 Flundern. Davon nur 2 knapp mäßige Fische.
  Meistens war ich der einzige Angler dort, was bei dem Ruf. den dieser Platz einmal hatte. schon nachdenklich macht.

  Andreas


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*



Angeldidi schrieb:


> ....Nun meine Frage: wieso warnt der "alte Seebär" auf der Signe vor den Folgen eines Stiches auf seinem Kutter, hat aber dann im konkreten Fall kein heißes Wasser parat !!!????




 Um eiweißbasierende Fischgifte zu neutralisieren muss das Wasser mindestens 50° besser 60° heiß sein. Die Einwirkdauer beträgt 1 Stunde und länger. Das ist zum einen kaum erträglich und zum anderen bekommt es dem menschlichen Gewebe nicht so gut. Da wäre ich als Kapitan auch vorsichtig wg. etwaiger Schadensersatzansprüche aufgrund der Folgen dieser Behandlungsmethode.

  Andreas


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hej Andreas,
das mit Sletterhage kann ich leider nur bestätigen, wir waren dort zwar nur 2x zum angeln, haben aber auch nur 1/2 maßige Fische und viele untermaßige fangen können. Was ich vorm Urlaub über diese Angelstelle gelesen hab und was dabei letztendlich bei rausgekommen ist trennt Welten.
Fische haben wir dann an anderen Stränden gefangen. Ansonsten ist das eine sehr schöne Ecke.

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Angeldidi (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Andreas,

da sieht man mal wieder, dass mein oberflächliches Wissen oft nicht ausreicht , denn angesichts der von Dir beschriebenen Prozedur ist diese Methode wohl nicht unbedingt praktikabel...

Danke für die Information & Grüße aus Hamburg,

Dietmar.


----------



## Flo77 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Ihr, ich weiß nicht genau welche Temperatur das Wasser haben sollte. Der Kapitän erzählte was von 45 Grad oder so. Warum er es nicht an Bord hatte, das weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird er Probleme haben das Wasser auf Temperatur zu halten. Es gab ja im Klo nicht mal fließendes Wasser und erst recht kein heißes. Ich persönlich hätte mich auch über heißes Wasser gefreut, einfach um auch irgendwas zu machen und nicht nur einfach nur zu warten. Weil 4-5 Std. können echt lange dauern. Andererseits wollte ich den anderen ja auch nicht die Tour versauen, denn eins ist klar: wäre das einem Anderen passiert und der Kutter wäre reingefahren, hätte ich bestimmt auch geflucht und mich über die Unvorsichtigkeit des Betroffenen geärgert.
Es bleibt dabei, passt einfach doppelt auf und geht auf Nummer sicher. Ich bin ja auch ohne Wasser durchgekommen und der Rest ist Spekulation. Er hat uns vorher gewarnt und hätte ich die Fische vorher getötet (wie angeraten), wäre die Situation so nicht eingetreten. Der Kapitän war schon ok.
Aber ich glaube, dass auch dieser Kutter ein Auslaufmodell ist, wenn ich sehe, was nur noch gefangen wird und die Touren schon abgesagt werden, weil die Angler fehlen.
Hoffentlich erholt sich die Ecke nochmal, denn landschaftlich war es wunderschön. Wie gesagt reichen mir ja ein paar Fische fürs Mittagsessen, sozusagen frisch aus dem Meer und rein in die Pfanne.
Naja, dann werde ich wohl mal Petermännchen probieren, soll ja auch lecker sein. (kleiner Scherz, der soll wirklich gut schmecken. Ich bin aber mit dem Fisch durch.) Wir haben auch schon erwogen nächstes Jahr den Herbsturlaub wegzulassen und dafür im Sommer nach Norwegen zu fahren. Habe mich aber langgelegt, was das kostet. Und da ist ja auch das Problem, dass ich dann im Haus sitze, auf das Hauseigene Boot und den Fjord gucke und mit Frau und Kindern Karten spiele. Da würd ich wahnsinnig werden. Meine großen Jungs sind jetzt 10 und 8 Jahre, die kleinen sind 3 und 1 Jahr, ist halt anglerisch nicht leicht unter einen Hut zu bringen. Dann lieber reiner Angelurlaub für eine Woche mit Freunden und Familienurlaub in Dänemark mit Gelegenheitsangeln.
Na dann Ihr Angler.
Machts gut und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Flöteboller (10. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo an alle
Würde gern mal wissen wie es an der Nordseite von Djursland ende Mai anfang Juni mit Platte Hornhecht und co vom Ufer aus bestellt ist.Habe mir den Angelführer Ostseeküste zugelegt sind aber nur Plätze für Meerforellen beschrieben, kann leider nicht allzulange Spinnfischen( Probleme in der rechten Schulter) deshalb ziehe ich das Brandungangeln vor
da brauch man nicht ganz so oft auswerfen. Wie sieht es
in der umgebung von Fjellerup mit der beschaffung von Wattwürmer aus? Mus ich da bis nach Ebeltoft fahren oder giebt es in der nähe eine möglichkeit die Würmer zu besorgen. Wäre schön wenn mir Jemand Tipps geben kann wo es gute Angelpätze für Platte vom Ufer aus giebt.
Viele Grüße Flöteboller. #c


----------



## Flöteboller (17. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo
Hat noch keiner erfahrungen auf Djursland im bereich von Fellerup und angrenzende Orte beim Küstenangeln gemacht?
Würde mich über den einen oder anderen Tipp freuen komme dann nicht ganz unvorbereitet in die Region.
Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Flo77 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Flöteboller,

ich werde dir auch nicht groß helfen können.
Wie gesagt war mein Nachbar im Sommerurlaub in der Region und angelte
dort von der Mole in Bonnerup.
Da hat er auch Dorsch gefangen.(Was mich leicht verwunderte aber dann halt so ist)
Waren zwar keine Massenfänge aber man wird ja mitlerweile echt bescheiden.
Wattwürmer waren sehr schwer zu besorgen, sodass er sich diese Gummiwattwürmer besorgt hat.(Eingelegt un von Berkleys)
Die haben zwar schlechter gefangen, waren aber seine stille Reserve.
Ob er auch am Strand war weiß ich nicht, wenn ich ihn mal wieder sehe
und es Neuigkeiten gibt, dann melde ich mich noch mal.
Ach ja, die Mole fand er auch gut, weil man wohl mit dem Auto dicht ran kam.
Na dann, Gruß


----------



## Flöteboller (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Moin Flo 77
Danke für dein Beitrag. Auf Langeland und Als bin ich schon oft gewesen nun wollte ich mal wieder nach Djursland. Bin
vor ca 15 Jahren einige mal dort gewesen bin dann von
dort aus zum Hochseeangeln gefahren mit der Ingrid Marie von Bønnerup und Arne der fuhr von Mols aus fahren nicht 
mehr. Kann mich dann ja vor Ort Informieren wo was geht
muss ja sowieso in die Geschäfte wegen Köder, die kennen
ja wol die guten Stellen an der Küste. 
Bis dann Flöteboller


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*



Flöteboller schrieb:


> Moin Flo 77
> Danke für dein Beitrag. Auf Langeland und Als bin ich schon oft gewesen nun wollte ich mal wieder nach Djursland. Bin
> vor ca 15 Jahren einige mal dort gewesen bin dann von
> dort aus zum Hochseeangeln gefahren mit der Ingrid Marie von Bønnerup und Arne der fuhr von Mols aus fahren nicht
> ...




Hallo Flöteboller,

ich war früher 10 Jahre lang mit meinen Eltern genau in der Gegend und da war die Ecke ein Watwurm-Eldorado!!! Gerade die Strände in Bonnerup oder St. Siorup bieten sich an. Einfach ne Forke oder bei Knietiefen Wasser einen Klopümpel nehmen und Wattwürmer satt buddeln. 
100 Stück in einer stunde waren keine Kunst. Kein Quatsch.

Zum Angeln:

Damals (letztmalig 2008) ging es auch in Bonnerup verstärkt mit Petermännchen los. Im Frühjahr, wenn das Wasser noch nicht so warm ist mag es aber noch gehen. Dann lassen sich auch Plattfische vom rechten Molenkopf angeln. Ansonsten sind wir immer nach Mellerup gefahren an den Randersfjord. Super für Hering und Plattfisch. Zwar keine Massenfänge aber gute Größen! ISt aber kein Brandungsangeln, sondern direkt im Fjord. Alternativen zum Brandungsangeln sind die Strände von Glatved (südlich Grena) und Gjerrild Nordstrand. 

Da ich aber auch gerne Boot fahre, fahr ich seit 2009 nach Langeland. Djursland hat aber den Vorteil angeltechnisch nicht zu sehr überlaufen zu sein.

Ptri schon mal, vllt. konnt ich bisschen helfen!#h


----------



## Flöteboller (21. November 2012)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo KielerSprotte85
Danke für Dir für die Mitteilung.Deine Tips werden mir bestimmt weiterhelfen.Für mich und meine Frau die Angelt auch ist das nur für einige zeit Entspannt am Wasser sitzen
und ab und zu mal ein Fisch für die Pfanne zu Fangen das langt uns schon. Da wir sowieso öfter unterwegs sind die
Gegend zu erkunden kann ich das auch mit Angeln verbinden
an den stellen die Du mir genannt hast.
Gruß an alle Flöteboller


----------



## Flo77 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blinker- und Brandungsplätze im Raum Ebeltoft/Djursland gesucht.. wer kann helfen*

Hallo Männer. Habe gerade wieder unser Ferienhaus in oer maritime gebucht. Geht in den herbstferien wieder nach Dänemark. Wie sieht es denn so aus in der Region ebeltoft? war einer von euch vielleicht im Frühjahr da und hat geangelt? habe zwar keine Erwartungen würde mich aber natürlich freuen auch mal wieder was positives zu hören.  Dorsch ist ja eigentlich mein zielfisch. Meldet euch doch mal.  Gruß


----------

